

Ask News.YC: where can I find a good Javascript/AJAX/web designer to do outsource work? - jgrahamc

Here's my problem: I'm working in a European company that's having a hard time getting a really good Javascript/AJAX person to come in and help us design a new part of our web site.  Where can I find someone (geography is irrelevant to me if they are good)?  Any recommendations?
======
nikiscevak
I've used all the freelancer type sites (elance, rentacoder) and have found
oDesk.com to be the best.

Primarily because you can get candidates to do technical tests (i.e.
javascript tests) that I've found to be a fantastic predictor of success.

------
lylia
I know a guy who's very good at JS and AJAX. He doesn't do web design though
(I do that part). He's mostly into EXT, and I like jquery/prototype/mootools
depending on my mood. We're teaming on a project together.

Not sure if I should give out his name... you can contact me though if you
want more info. hopewithoutwings@yahoo.com

------
bprater
Try Elance/Rentacoder. Craigslist is also a good option. (Not as popular in
Europe, but popular in some US cities.)

~~~
goofygrin
eek. I've not have good experience with any of those sites...

Craigslist has been the worst.

------
shabda
Try Digitalpoint forums, and choose someone who has consistently high itrader
and positive ratings. I am working with a guy from there.

------
nextmoveone
Does it matter what library they use? Are you guys particular to mootools or
jquery or scriptaculous?

~~~
jgrahamc
We are using prototype and scriptaculous currently. We don't have any religion
about a particular library (except, perhaps, YUI which is heavyweight).

